# Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland



## ChrisMK72 (8. Mai 2019)

*Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*

Ich hab gerade nach einem Thema "Freenet Funk" gesucht, aber noch nichts gefunden.

Bin ich blind, oder kann die Suche nicht richtig bedienen ?

Oder is das hier bei PCGH tatsächlich noch kein Thema ?

Ich meine, ich nutze eh schon das O2 Netz, mit meinem O2 Free 15 Tarif und meine Freundin mit dem 1GB Tarif, die kürzlich auch im gedrosselten 1Mbit Zustand für LTE freigeschaltet wurden, das heißt, wenn das Datenvolumen verbraucht ist, bleibt man trotzdem im LTE Netz.
Ich vermutete, dass dies vielleicht auch mit dem neuen Konkurrenzprodukt FUNK im gleichen O2 Netz zu tun haben könnte.


Kurz zum Thema des Produkts:

Dort handelt es sich um einen Tarif(ich verzichte auf Links, nicht, dass es heißt, ich will Werbung machen, oder so  ), den man per App (download) bestellen kann und bekommt wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, eine tatsächliche LTE Flat, für ca. 30€ im Monat, aber abgerechnet wird täglich per Paypal ?

Hatte mir überlegt, einfach etwas Guthaben auf mein payplakonto zu laden und dann bei Gelegenheit(hab mir gerade mein 2. Smartphone ever bestellt, welches mein altes S4 active ablösen soll, nämlich das Samsung Galaxy M20, mit 5000mAh Akku), dann die App auf's neue Smartphone zu laden, um diesen Tarif zu testen.

Ich meine aktuell hab ich für den gleichen Preis, im gleichen Netz "nur" 15GB im Monat. 60€ würde normal bei O2 die Flat kosten.
Wenn ich das Gleiche(*also die Flat !*) *für nur 30€* kriegen kann, warum nicht ?

Außerdem eröffnet so ein Tarif natürlich ganz neue Möglichkeiten, für Leute, die z.B. nur einen schlechten DSL Anschluss haben.
Mit so einer App, bräuchte man evtl. gar kein Anschluss mehr zu Hause.

Is natürlich die Frage in wie fern das taugt und wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.

Dazu gibt's Gerüchte, dass das Netz auch noch erweitert werden soll, Richtung Vodafone, also nicht nur O2.
In wie weit sich das bewahrheitet, wird man aber abwarten müssen.

So gesehen erst mal checken, was jetzt gerade den Tatsachen entspricht (Stand 8.5.19). 


Hat zufällig jemand schon Funk getestet ?

Ich bekomme mein neues Phone erst am Wochenende geliefert, wenn es stimmt und könnte dann nächste Woche mal checken.
Man kann den wohl auch pausieren und müsste minimal alle 14 Tage was buchen, z.B. die 1GB, die pro Tag ebenfalls mit dem Funk Tarif möglich sein soll.


Auf jeden Fall könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dieser Tarif Bewegung in den Mobilfunkmarkt bringen wird und vielleicht nicht nur dahin. 

Echte (mobil-)Flat für ca. 30€/Monat ?

Hier gehts zum Angebot:

*freenet FUNK App - Buche easy und guenstig deinen Wunschtarif*

*FAQ | freenet FUNK*



edit: bzw. 99 cent/Tag für "unlimitiert" , sie nennen es "Paypal-Paid" am Tag der Nutzung.

Das hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an.


edit2: Wie ich gerade lese, kann man den Tarif sogar bis zu 14 Tage "pausieren" während dessen man weiter angerufen werden kann, oder SMS bekommen.
Danach wird der Tarif automatisch um mindestens 1 Tag verlängert.
Während der Pause wird nichts berechnet ! 

Aber ich denke, die meisten würden eh die Flat buchen.



edit3: Wenn ich im Forum nach Freenet Funk suche, kommt tatsächlich bisher nur das  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also scheint das tatsächlich noch nicht so auf dem Schirm zu sein.


edit4:

Ich stell' mir gerade vor, ich sitze so als Single-Sparfuchsnerd zu Hause am PC, wo ich keinerlei festen Internetanschluss, oder Telefon mehr habe und bin nur über mein Funk Tarif verbunden, bin aber im 69 cent/Tag Tarif(1GB/Tag), als ich mir ein neues Singleplayer-Game (60GB) runterladen will.
Mist ... nur 1GB/Tag. 

Zack ... eben umschalten auf unlimited(99cent) ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... runterladen, installieren, auf 1GB zurückschalten und zocken. 

Spiel für gut befunden ... dann auf 1 Woche Pause gehen, weil kein Geld mehr für den Tarif ausgeben, während man eh nur das neue Game zockt und nach ner Woche mal schauen, für den nächsten Patch runterladen, wieder auf unlimited, für den einen Tag, für 99 cent ! 

Interessante Möglichkeiten tun sich auf ! 


edit5:

So ... mal Spaß beiseite. Hab mich mal weiter informiert, was das genau ist und nach Nachteilen gesucht(neben dem O2 Netz only bisher  ).
Hab hier einen kleinen Textauszug:



> Kunden, die den 1-GB-Tarif gebucht haben, aber mehr Volumen brau*chen,  können in Echt*zeit zur Flat*rate wech*seln. *Sie zahlen für den Tag des  Tarif*wech*sels dann aber beide Grund*preise, also zusammen 1,68 Euro*.  Zudem gilt es zu beachten, dass der Tarif jeweils für maximal 14 Tage  pausiert werden kann. *Zwei Nutzungs*tage pro Monat fallen also in jedem  Fall an. Zudem sind sämt*liche Mehr*wert*dienste und Sonder*ruf*num*mern  gesperrt und der Kunde kann die SIM-Karte vorerst nur inner*halb  Deutsch*lands nutzen.* Die Einfüh*rung von EU-Roaming ist aber geplant.
> 
> Nutzt man den Umli*mited-Tarif einen ganzen Monat lang, so fallen dafür  insge*samt 29,70 Euro Grund*ge*bühren an. Damit hat freenet Funk neben  den anderen Features des Tarifs die derzeit güns*tigste echte Flat*rate  auf dem deut*schen Mobil*funk*markt einge*führt.


Quelle: freenet Funk: Unlimitierte LTE-Allnet-Flat für 99 Cent pro Tag - teltarif.de News

Also nur für Leute, die das nur/hauptsächlich in Deutsland nutzen.
Bisher jedenfalls noch.

Die knappen 30€/Monat finde ich trotzdem weiterhin interessant.


*Die Vertragsdauer* sieht dafür allerdings _äußerst fair_ aus  : 

Mindestlaufzeit 1 Tag
Kündigungsfrist 1 Tag
 Laufzeitverlängerung 1 Tag


Nachtrag:

Hier kann man checken, ob man "im blauen Bereich" des Empfangs ist: Netzabdeckung: Alles zu Technologie & Infrastruktur von o2
Ich würde empfehlen, zu checken, ob bei seinen Hauptorten bei 4G LTE "im Gebäude sehr gut" steht, sonst kann man den Empfang evtl. knicken. 


edit von 20:50Uhr .... kein Kommentar ...

Ich entschuldige mich für das langweilige Thema. 
Bei PCGH bin ich wohl falsch damit.

Ich verweise mal auf die DIskussion bei den Kollegen von Computerbase, wo ich gerade mal nachgeschaut habe, ob es dort etwas zum Thema gibt:

Freenet Funk: Unlimitiertes LTE-Datenvolumen fuer 30 Euro - ComputerBase

Die scheinen da etwas mehr auf Zack zu sein.

Schlaft weiter ! 
Gute N8 !


----------



## Zero-11 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel*

Damit haben sich die langsamen DSL Leitungen wohl erledigt und der Weg für Cloudgaming wurde auch freigemacht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel*

edit: Deutlich guenstiger als Telekom, Vodafone & O2: Freenet startet echte Datenflatrate fuer 30 Euro - CHIP

Daraus:


> Der Tarif Freenet Funk ist tatsächlich einzigartig auf dem  deutschen Markt. *Eine komplette Flatrate mit unbegrenztem Datenverbrauch  für 30 Euro im Monat bieten andere Provider nicht* - vergleichbare  Tarife der drei Netzbetreiber Telekom, Vodafone und Telefónica kosten  wesentlich mehr.
> Einen großen Haken gibt es nicht, jedoch kleinere Mängel, die den Gesamteindruck schmälern.





Hier noch der Link zu deren Seite: freenet FUNK App - Buche easy und guenstig deinen Wunschtarif
Wer sich mal direkt informieren möchte.
(Der Vollständigkeit halber. )


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Mai 2019)

*30€ All-Net Flatrate + LTE unlimited in Deutschland! [Freenet Funk]*

Hi,

Bin gerade auf das Angebot von free net-Funk gestoßen.

freenet Funk: Unlimitierte LTE-Allnet-Flat für 99 Cent pro Tag - teltarif.de News

Anders als bei Telekom und Co, funktioniert der Dienst wie folgt:

Ihr muesst die free net funk app installieren (ios Android usw) - registrieren und die sim Karte kommt in ca. 1 Tag.

Ihr koennt dann täglich eine Unlimited day flat buchen (bei Bedarf) oder 2 Wochen auch mal garnix. Die day flat unlimited kostet 99 Cent am Tag.

Sieht dann so aus:
Monat Mai - jeden Tag lte benötigt weil ihr netflix geschaut habt - unbegrenzt komplett jeden Tag =30€ fuer den mai

Monat Juni - Ihr habt den Tarif und euer Handy, weil im Urlaub, 14 Tage nicht gebraucht? Tarif kostet in diesem Monat nur 15€ knapp......


Was haltet ihr vom Tarif?


----------



## mattinator (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: 30€ all net flatrate + lte unlimited in Deutschland!*

Interessantes Modell, könnte man beim nächsten Wechsel in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: 30€ all net flatrate + lte unlimited in Deutschland!*



mattinator schrieb:


> Interessantes Modell, könnte man beim nächsten Wechsel in Betracht ziehen.



Finde es auch nicht schlecht, dass man nur bei Bedarf und dann eben auch bspw. einfach per Paypal, direkt in der App den Vertrag pausieren oder verlängern kann - tagesaktuell.

Bin ja jetzt zu O2 gewechselt und zahle da 25€ pro Monat fuer 1gb- und eben mit der 1mbit drossel - klar, reicht auch.

Wenn ich aber fuer 15 bis 30€ monatlich flexibel buchen kann und bei Bedarf lte unlimited dabei bekomme, spare ich bei mehr Leistung am Ende wohl auch noch Geld......

Bin echt am überlegen. 
Kollege nutzt das bereits und der ist begeistert (und hats mir halt empfohlen)


----------



## INU.ID (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: 30€ all net flatrate + lte unlimited in Deutschland!*



> Ein paar Einschränkungen gibt es allerdings: Voraussetzung ist eine deutsche Postadresse. Mit dem Tarif "Freenet Funk"  sind nur Gespräche innerhalb Deutschlands möglich. Auslandsrufnummern  sowie Sonderrufnummern und Mehrwertdienste sind gesperrt. Auch  EU-Roaming funktioniert derzeit noch nicht, ist aber laut Anbieter fest  eingeplant und soll zur bevorstehenden Sommerurlaubssaison dann auch  eingeführt werden.


Quelle: Freenet Funk: Mobilfunk und LTE-Flatrate fuer einen Euro am Tag | heise online

(hab den Thread mal nach Handy/Smartphone verschoben)

Edit: freenet FUNK App - Buche easy und guenstig deinen Wunschtarif

Verstehe ich das richtig, es gibt 2 Tarife, entweder 69 Cent pro Tag, oder 99Cent. Aber nur eine "Mindestlaufzeit" von 1 Tag. Man kann bis zu 14 Tagen Pause machen, dann wird der aktuelle Tarif wieder für mindestens 1 Tag gestartet. Man könnte also auch den 99 Cent Tarif nehmen, dann auf den 69 Cent Tarif wechseln, und wenn jetzt 14 Tage rum sind, werden nur 69 Cent pro Tag fällig - korrekt?


> Du kannst bis zu 14 Tage am Stück pausieren. Wir berechnen währenddessen  nichts und Du kannst weiterhin angerufen werden und SMS empfangen. *Nach  14 Tagen wird automatisch Dein aktueller Tarif für mindestens einen Tag  wieder gestartet*. Du kannst so oft pausieren, wie Du willst.


Quelle: FAQ | freenet FUNK

Wo steht dass die "Unterbrechung" der Pause länger als einen Tag läuft? Bzw. man nicht nach 14 Tagen Pause für einen Tag (99 oder 69 Cent) zahlt, und dann wieder 14 Tage Pause machen kann?




> Die Abrechnung erfolgt pro Tag. Du bekommst von uns einmal im Monat eine  Rechnungsübersicht zur Info, aber abgebucht wird täglich.


Is ja witzig.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: 30€ all net flatrate + lte unlimited in Deutschland!*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Quelle: Freenet Funk: Mobilfunk und LTE-Flatrate fuer einen Euro am Tag | heise online
> 
> (hab den Thread mal nach Handy/Smartphone verschoben)
> 
> ...




So wie ich das verstehe, kannst du so oft pausieren wie du willst, aber eben maximal 14 Tage - damit ist eben garantiert, dass du den Tarif mindestens einmal im Monat für 69 Cent nutzt 

So oder so......das ist ein wahnsinnig attraktive Angebot.......wenn es denn so gut klappt wie versprochen.....Kollege ist jedenfalls begeistert und zählt da alles per Paypal.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: 30€ All-Net Flatrate + LTE unlimited in Deutschland! [Freenet Funk]*

Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel

Hab schon mal versucht drauf aufmerksam zu machen.
Kam aber nicht gut an.

Eine Antwort und in der Umfrage fand's nur eine weitere Person außer mir interessant.
4 eher nicht.

Btw: ich surfe gerade über Funk. 
Gestern die Sim aktiviert und in mein neues Phone als 2. Sim gepackt.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Für die Bezahlung Betrag X auf's PayPal Konto als Guthaben überweisen, dann wird erst das Guthaben verbraucht und man hat nicht jeden Tag ne Abbuchung auf'm Konto. 

P.S.: Drosseln war vorgestern.
Nie wieder Drossel ! 

Edit:
Bei CB hat das Thema bereits über 40000 Aufrufe. Und hier bei PCGH ? *gähn*  Die schlafen noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hier bei PCGH das Thema bisher nicht diskutiert wurde, hab ich im entsprechenden Thread bei CB auch mehr geschrieben, z.B. auch zu meinem Test, den Tarif zu Hause per USB WLAN Antenne am PC einfach als Ersatz Internet Anschluss zu Hause zu nutzen, falls mal der Festanschluss ausfällt, oder sogar als Komplett Ersatz für schlechtere DSL Anschlüsse.
Hat gut geklappt, mit der Antenne.
So kann man im Notfall auch mal n Patch bei Steam laden, wenn der Festanschluss Probleme macht. 

Freenet Funk: Unlimitiertes LTE-Datenvolumen fuer 30 Euro - ComputerBase


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: 30€ All-Net Flatrate + LTE unlimited in Deutschland! [Freenet Funk]*

Ganz ehrlich?
So schei*e das o2-Netz auch sein mag, hätte ich da vor zwei Monaten von gewusst, hätte ich bei der Telekom nicht auf Unlimited verlängert, sondern auf eine eSIM umgestellt und solch eine Freenet-Funk-SIM als physische SIM genutzt. 

Als ich das mit Freenet Funk mitbekommen habe, habe ich so richtig hart abgekotzt.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: 30€ All-Net Flatrate + LTE unlimited in Deutschland! [Freenet Funk]*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel


Ich habe die Threads daher mal zusammengeführt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Ok.

Allerdings tut sich hier bei PCGH nicht viel, was das Thema angeht.

Bei CB gab's mittlerweile fast 45000 hits auf dem Thema und über 300 Antworten.
Die beiden Themen hier zusammengeführt, bringen es auf knapp 800 hits und 10 Antworten.
(Eine offizielle News zu dem Thema könnte wohl der Aufmerksamkeit etwas helfen  )

Jetzt 11. 

btw: Tarif funzt weiter, wie gewünscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Morgen hier neben der Tastatur aufm Schreibtisch liegend, der Speed:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Is ok.  
Kann nich klagen. 


P.S.: Ich glaub ich schreib mal an die Führungsetage, ob da nicht eine offizielle News zu kommen könnte, zu dem Tarif.
Immerhin deutschlands erste "echte" mobil-Flat für 30€/Monat, wenn ich vorher nicht irgendwas verpasst hab. Dazu noch die flexiblen Möglichkeiten in der app, was man _täglich_ ändern kann, am Tarif.

So ein offizieller Bericht/News wäre natürlich eine bessere Anlaufstation, als irgendein selbst erstellter Thread im Forum. 

edit: PN is raus. Mal schaun, ob's was wird ...


----------



## ThorstenID (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

@ChrisMK72 thx für die Info  hab mir auch direkt eine bestellt und schnell geliefert. 

Was ich noch fragen wollte ist, wird jeden Tag automatisch ein pack gebucht wie am Vortag ? Oder muss man selber jeweils ein pack buchen.
Hab Heute mal das für 99 cent bestellt und sehe noch keine aktion auf meinem Paypal konto. oder dauert das ein wenig für die erste bestellung? werde auch am ersten mal geld auf mein Paypal konto aufladen.

Mfg


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*



ThorstenID schrieb:


> Was ich noch fragen wollte ist, wird jeden Tag automatisch ein pack gebucht wie am Vortag ?



Kurz: Ja. 

Du wählst in der app aus, ob du "unlimited" haben möchtest, oder 1GB und das bleibt dann so, bis du es änderst.

Wenn du also das erste mal unlimited bestellst, wird das um Mitternacht(genauer gesagt 0Uhr) abgerechnet.

Das mit dem Guthaben is natürlich eine gute Idee, falls man nicht jeden Tag eine Abbuchung auf dem normalen bankkonto sehen möchte.
Ich mag's da eher übersichtlicher. 


P.S.: In meinem screenshot oben siehst du z.B. dass 12. Mai abgerechnet wurde, ich hab allerdings die Sim am 11. (Samstag) aktiviert und danach auch gleich in mein handy eingesetzt(also nachdem sie aktiviert war) und losgesurft.
Sprich ... die Abrechnung kommt dann immer um 0Uhr für den Vortag.



edit: Thema Tarifwechsel: Hab eben noch mal nachgesehen, in den FAQ, damit ich nix falsches erzähle, weil ich mangels Wechsel darüber noch nichts berichten kann, da ich einfach immer unlimited gelassen habe.

In den FAQ steht folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also so wird's dann wohl sein. 

P.S.: Gab mittlerweile seit Start auch das ein, oder andere update der app. Kann also sein, dass es nun noch besser funzt, als zum Start.


----------



## ThorstenID (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal ein Test gemacht, und muss aber dazu sagen das eine Störung von O2 vorliegt. Das betrifft alle Netze von O2.

Eine Basisstation in der Nähe meldet Einschränkungen.

Möglicherweise können Sie deshalb nicht einwandfrei telefonieren oder surfen. Der Grund ist entweder eine Überlastsituation, also zu viele Mobilfunknutzer gleichzeitig in einem bestimmten Bereich. Oder es handelt sich hier um eine andere Störung (z.B. ein Hardware-Teil an der Basisstation ist defekt). Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung. Danke für Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Also für "gestört" sieht das aber sehr gut aus, was den Speed angeht. 

Ich hab das wenn ich Glück habe, ohne Störung. 

Was aber für mich vollkommen ausreichend ist, denn wie ich schon mal erwähnt habe: Bei mir war immer das Volumen das Problem. Nicht der Speed.


----------



## tobse2056 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Ich hoffe durch Tarif wachen die anderen Anbieter dann auch mal auf.

Der Tarif ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, allerdings brauche ich den Tarif  in Kombination  mit Multicards für meine 3 Geräten ( Handy/ Tablet/ Auto) .
Ich brauche auch nicht die hohe Bandbreite - 1-2 Mbit/s würden völlig reichen für den Mobilen Gebrauch.

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum sich die Anbieter mit der Bandbreite überschlagen, 95 % der Nutzer wäre  mit ner echten Flatrate mehr geholfen als mit drölf Millionen Mbit Bandbreite.

Aber mal schauen, vielleicht tut sich jetzt langsam was


----------



## Bongripper666 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Der beste Tarif hilft nichts, wenn das Netz unbrauchbar ist.

Bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten ist D2 gerade so noch brauchbar, nur mit D1 bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Alle weiteren Netze kann ich in die Tonne kloppen. Das war aber vor 10 Jahren schon so und hat sich bis heute nicht geändert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*



ThorstenID schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Test gemacht, und muss aber dazu sagen das eine Störung von O2 vorliegt. Das betrifft alle Netze von O2.
> 
> Eine Basisstation in der Nähe meldet Einschränkungen.
> 
> Möglicherweise können Sie deshalb nicht einwandfrei telefonieren oder surfen.



Also ich hab das bei mir gerade mal getestet, da ich auch zum ersten Mal beide Simkartenplätze im Phone in Benutzung habe und umgestellt, auch für Telefonate die Funk zu nutzen, also jetzt komplett, rüber von O2 free.
Funzt. (sowohl eingehende, wie auch ausgehende Anrufe über die Sim)

Sehr schön.

Leider läuft mein O2 free Vertrag noch bis Anfang nächsten Jahres, aber ich werd' wohl schon mal kündigen.
Ich brauch den für nix mehr. Mein O2 free 15 kostet das gleiche. Auch 30€.

30€ für 15GB is glaube ich nicht mehr zeitgemäß, Mitte 2019.
Da sollten mind. 60 GB drin sein, wenn nicht gleich flat.

Und wer D1 Telekom, oder Vodafone nutzt, guckt glaube ich eh nicht so auf den Preis, oder muss es nutzen, da leider der Empfang in seiner Gegend nunmal so ist, dass dies besser geeignet ist.

Wenn ich mir die Netzabdeckungskarte von O2 so ansehe, werden die Lücken aber immer weniger.

Netzabdeckung: Alles zu Technologie & Infrastruktur von o2


----------



## INU.ID (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> (Eine offizielle News zu dem Thema könnte wohl der Aufmerksamkeit etwas helfen  )



Freenet Funk: Datenflatrate für 30 Euro monatlich

(bzw. Freenet Funk: Datenflatrate für 30 Euro monatlich)


----------



## Doitschland (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Wo kommt das denn plötzlich her?. Für 30 Öcken ein unlimited Datentarif + Telefonieren und dazu extrem flexibel änderbar/kündbar?. Klingt für mich persönlich auf dem ersten Blick sehr interessant, da ich sowieso gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Tarif bin . 
Allerdings bin ich bisher nicht fündig geworden, da mir das P/L Verhältnis bei, naja eigentlich allen Anbietern zu schlecht ist und mir dieser generelle zwang eines Datenvolumes auf den Sender geht.

Wie sieht es mit Erfahrungen aus?. Benutzt hier jemand diesen Tarif bereits?.
Denn irgendwo muss doch ein Haken sein... oder?.


----------



## Dahaka92 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Zitat von mir aus einem anderen Thread:

Ich habe die SIM-Karte seit mehreren Tagen in betrieb, aktuell sieht es so aus, dass das Datenvolumen trotz 1GB/Tag unlimitiert ist, scheint wohl noch ein Bug zu sein. Ich habe insgesamt ca. 25 GB ohne Unterbrechung geladen.

20,70€ bzw. selbst die 30€ sind unschlagbar. Netzabdeckung in Ost-Thüringen ist super, ich habe überall LTE und auch gute DL-Raten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*



Doitschland schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Erfahrungen aus?. Benutzt hier jemand diesen Tarif bereits?.
> Denn irgendwo muss doch ein Haken sein... oder?.



Seit Samstag aktiv.

Funzt.

Gibt sicher n Haken.
Hab den noch nicht gefunden.

Hab mir dazu noch ne USB WLAN Antenne für den PC geholt und mich per mobile Hotspot dann auch über den Tarif ins Netz geloggt.
Ging auch.
Hat zwar bei dem Speed länger gedauert, n 2GB patch für Steam zu laden(im Gegensatz zu meinem 400 Mbit Vertrag zu Hause  ), aber wer Zeit hat und vielleicht noch ne uralte schlechte DSL Verbindung, dafür aber relativ guten O2 Empfang, für den könnte das in dieser Richtung auch was sein.  Oder allgemein für totale Sparfüchse.

Was könnte ein Haken sein ?

Also so richtig negativ is mir bisher noch nix aufgefallen.
Denke gerade nach ...

Nö ...

Ich seh keinen Haken.

Vielleicht das O2 Netz ? Aber das hab ich mit dem anderen Tarif auch schon genutzt. Hatte bisher O2 free 15.
Mal schaun, wie sich die Auslastung im O2 Netz so entwickelt, falls sehr viele in den neuen Tarif strömen.
Ich kenn mich damit nicht aus, da kein Technikprofi. Aber vielleicht könnte es irgendwann mal "Datenstau" geben, auf der Datenautobahn. 

Bisher funzt es einfach.
Kann nicht klagen.

Und jetzt haben wir ja auch hier den Thread: Freenet Funk: Datenflatrate für 30 Euro monatlich
Vielleicht diskutieren wir da weiter, um nicht alles auf 2 Threads aufzuteilen ?


edit: ha ! Eins is mir eingefallen, was ich aber noch nicht nutzen wollte und eigentlich auch nicht brauche: Sondernummern und Ausland geht wohl nicht.
Das is glaube ich n Haken. Jedenfalls wenn man das machen möchte.
Im Notfall bräuchte man dafür (z.B. Sondernummern) vielleicht eine extra 0€/Monat Prepaid Karte, oder so.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Klingt interessant und würde ich sogar mal gerne mal testen, am besten als Hotspot einrichten und dann darüber Online zocken  Ach kommt schon, nur normal ins Netz zu gehen wäre für einen Test doch viel zu langweilig oder?  Ich zocke Online, SWTOR, mit gerade mal 10Mbit/s, also wenn es nur schon 20-30MBit/s sind und das stabil genug ohne hohen Ping dann ist es mir einen Versuch Wert.


----------



## hanfi104 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Mein Bruder hatte die letzten zwei Jahre O2, wirklich jeder anruf mit Ihm war abgehackt. Oft waren einfach Funklöcher, auch mitten in der Stadt.
O2 - nein Danke


----------



## INU.ID (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Keine Ahnung ob es schon irgendwo erwähnt wurde, aber laut FAQ ist sogar *Tethering erlaubt*. Also das Bereitstellen des LTE-Internetzzugangs für andere Geräte wie zb. Computer usw, was afaik normalerweise in den anderen Tarifen nicht erlaubt ist. Ein Punkt den ich durchaus sehr wichtig bewerten würde, da hiermit ein "DSL-Ersatz" möglich und vom Betreiber erlaubt ist. 

Edit: Ok, im anderen Thread ist es schon Thema. ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Klingt interessant und würde ich sogar mal gerne mal testen, am besten als Hotspot einrichten und dann darüber Online zocken  Ach kommt schon, nur normal ins Netz zu gehen wäre für einen Test doch viel zu langweilig oder?



Schon getestet. Geht.  Auch wenn's manchmal lagt. Für manche Spiele geht das aber. Kommt natürlich auch auf den jeweiligen Server an, was der grundsätzlich schonmal für ne Verbindung liefert.

Mein Rennspiel, Wreckfest, würde ich jetzt aber doch nicht darüber zocken wollen. Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem 400Mbit Kabelanschluss per Lan-Kabel. 

Für so 08/15 Sachen ... geht sicher. Sowas wie Wows hab ich früher schon mal drüber gezockt. Bis ich gemerkt habe, wie viel Kohle ich für das Game ausgegeben habe. Dafür hätt ich evtl. schon ein Viertel Flat Vertrag bei der Telekom gekriegt. Ach nee ... noch weniger. Aber es war hölle viel !


P.S.: Interessant wie die Umfrage sich verändert hat.
Am Anfang waren da nur 2 Leutchen die interessiert abgestimmt haben, einer davon ich, gegenüber 4 ablehnenden.
Dann war's irgendwann 5 zu 5.
Nun 19/9. 

Scheint _doch nicht_ ganz so unspannend zu sein, der Tarif. 


edit:




hanfi104 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hatte die letzten zwei Jahre O2,  wirklich *jeder anruf mit Ihm* war abgehackt. Oft waren einfach  Funklöcher, auch mitten in der Stadt.



Wo wohnt denn dein Bruder ?

Also nicht die genaue Adresse ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielleicht die Stadt ?

Könnten ja mal die Abdeckungskarte checken. Vielleicht stimmte ja auch was mit seinem handy nicht !?

Netzabdeckung: Alles zu Technologie & Infrastruktur von o2

Also JEDES Gespräch ? So _grundsätzlich_ ? Da scheint er genau in einem Funkloch gewohnt zu haben, oder was Anderes stimmte nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat in Deutschland*

Ups ... sollte n edit werden.

Bitte löschen. Danke.

INU.ID !?!?!? Pls !


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*

So so, nun hat also auch der letzte Anbieter endlich eine Flatrate? 

Der Preis ist gut, deutlich günstiger als bei Telekom und Vodafone. Allerdings hat man dann halt O2 Netz ... oder auch nicht. 

Deren Netz ist hier absolut unbrauchbar. Wenn man in irgendeine Richtung aus Aachen herausfährt, hat man üblicherweise erst mal 30-40min keinen Empfang mehr. Also wirklich gar keinen. Nicht mal für Notrufe.

In der Stadt beschränkt es sich häufig auf Edge. Wenn LTE mal verfübar ist, sind die Übertragungsraten trotzdem miserabel. Da macht Tethering auch keinen Sinn mehr. Mein Laptop bleibt jedenfalls im Telekom-Netz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*

Glaub ich dir, wenn du das so berichtest und hört sich nicht gut an, für deinen Fall(mit O2 Netz).
Muss halt jeder für sich gucken.

Für dich scheint es sehr klar nichts zu sein.

Zum Glück kann man es ja dank der flexiblen Vertragslaufzeiten einfach mal testen, ob es bei einem selbst vielleicht n tick besser aussieht. 

Wenn nicht: 1 Tag Kündigungsfrist.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann man es ja dank der flexiblen Vertragslaufzeiten einfach mal testen, ob es bei einem selbst vielleicht n tick besser aussieht.
> 
> Wenn nicht: 1 Tag Kündigungsfrist.



Das gefällt mir in der Tat sehr gut. Die üblichen 24 Monate Mindestvertragslaufzeit mit 3 Monate Kündigungsfrist finde ich  absurd lang für einen Mobilfunkvertrag. Meine privaten Handys sind daher noch immer mit Prepaid-Verträgen unterwegs, obwohl ich bei einem davon seit gut 10 Jahren dasselbe Paket gebucht habe.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*

Habe die App jetzt geladen und die sim bestellt.
Kollege hat mir erzählt, er nutzt das bereits als Ersatz fuer seinen dsl2000 Anschluss und hat erst am Wochenende mehrere Updates und Xbox One games mit mehr als 100gb ohne Probleme mit mehr als 40mbit geladen. 

Ordentlich!
Freu mich schon.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*

So,

karte kam bereits heute an - Gestern um ca. 15:30 bestellt 

Karte ist im Handy, Eingerichtet über die app in 30 sekunden.....funktioniert bereits jetzt tadellos 
Schon zu testzwecken einige Gigabyte gesaugt 


Wenn man bedenkt das ich dafür mal 200€ im Monat zahlen musste bei der Telekom  (okay, da aber auch mit auslandseinsatz unlimitiert und 2 weiteren kostenfreien unlimitierten Simkarten.....trotzdem)


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*

Jetzt wäre noch spannend: In was für einer Umgebung wohnst du (Stadt/Land/...) und wie sind die Übertragungsraten?

Vielleicht wäre das für den Laptop doch spannend. Da nutze ich sehr unregelmäßig Mobilfunk, wenn dann braucht man aber natürlich gleich recht viel Datenvolumen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre noch spannend: In was für einer Umgebung wohnst du (Stadt/Land/...) und wie sind die Übertragungsraten?
> 
> Vielleicht wäre das für den Laptop doch spannend. Da nutze ich sehr unregelmäßig Mobilfunk, wenn dann braucht man aber natürlich gleich recht viel Datenvolumen.



Bayern / Thueringen.
In 2 kleinstaedten sowie in einem 600 Mann Dorf  (Arbeitsplatz, eigene Wohnung,  heimatdorf Elternhaus) habe ich mit O2 besseren Empfang und höhere uebertragungsraten als mit d1 oder D2. 

Aktuell hier gerade beim morgen Kaffee in meiner wohnung:
56mbit down / 17mbit up


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*

Das klingt ja ganz brauchbar. Danke!


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja ganz brauchbar. Danke!



Hi, kein thema

Dadurch das mein formenhandy D2 Vodafone hat und mein bisheriger Vertrag Telekom lte unlimited war, konnte ich auch alle 3 netzt immer schon miteinander vergleichen. 

Wie gesagt: O2 netzt ist absolut brauchbar.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*

Ein wirklich sehr günstiges Angebot. Eventuell kommt so nochmal etwas Bewegung auf den Markt. 

Für mich persönlich wäre das allerdings nichts, da ich immer stets ein verfügbares bzw. stabiles und vor allem schnelles LTE Netz benötige.



Da bin ich selbstverständlich durch mehr Leistung preislich auch höher aufgestellt, wobei ich mich preislich auch nicht beschweren kann.

Zahle ebenfalls 30 Euro, zwar mit "nur" 16gb, aber dank Stream On werde jene so oder so niemals erreicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





warawarawiiu schrieb:


> So,
> 
> karte kam bereits heute an - Gestern um ca. 15:30 bestellt
> 
> ...



Wollt grad sagen. Fairerweise müsstest du den Preis durch 3 teilen und Dinge wie Allnet + EU Flat + jedes Jahr ein Top Smartphone inkl. abziehen. 

Das käme jetzt hier alles noch mit oben drauf.
Ganz gleich ob man so etwas nun braucht oder nicht. So ist es ansonsten schwer zu vergleichen.  

Das soll aber jetzt nicht das Freenet Angebot schmälern oder so. Geht nur um den Vergleich.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> da ich immer stets ein verfügbares bzw. stabiles und vor allem schnelles LTE Netz benötige.



In Deutschland gibt es das leider nicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es das leider nicht.


Zumindest ist die Chance beim besten Netz höher. Aber das stimmt. Das ist natürlich auch hier und da Ortsabhängig.

Spreche von den ca. 80% Deutschlandweit.
Diese 98, 99% Bla Bla Werbe-Netzabdeckung gilt ja bloß gemessen an die Bevölkerungszahl in Deutschland und nicht auf die Gesamtfläche. ^^

Aber nochmal, wie erwähnt ein sehr gutes Angebot.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Zumindest ist die Chance beim besten Netz höher.



Das ist richtig. 

Muss jeder selber checken, was für ihn besser funzt.


edit(gleich 16Uhr): Hab grad mal im Playstore geschaut. Mittlerweile wurde die Funk App über 50000 mal heruntergeladen.
Wird Zeit, dass sich der Tarif herumspricht und mehr Leute es nutzen, um auch preislich den Großen mal Konkurrenz zu machen.

VF und Telekom tun sich ja nichts und haben ein Nichtangriffspakt geschlossen, was die(hohen) Preise angeht und O2 hält sich einfach immer leicht darunter.
Funk geht mal eben auf über 100% weniger, im Preis.

Und die legendären Hotlines der teuren Tarife können ja nicht der Grund für den hohen Preis sein. 

Allein mit der Telekom Hotline hab ich insgesamt ca. 1 Jahr telefoniert, bis sich in einem Fall endlich mal was tat und in dem anderen nicht(im letzteren Fall hat es dann mein Anwalt dann sofort geklärt, ohne Kosten für mich, da die Telekom auch meinen Anwalt bezahlen musste).


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> …………...
> Wollt grad sagen. Fairerweise müsstest du den Preis durch 3 teilen und Dinge wie Allnet + EU Flat + jedes Jahr ein Top Smartphone inkl. abziehen.
> 
> Das käme jetzt hier alles noch mit oben drauf.
> ...





Naja, da ich den Premium XL für 200€ im Monat hatte:

Die 1 Smartphone jedes Jahr, gelten immer nur bei weiteren 24 Monaten laufzeitverlängerung.
Heisst:
Wenn der Vertrag für 24 Monate abgeschlossen wird, erhält man, wenn man ihn nur 24 Monate laufen lassen will auch nur 1x ein "Top-Smartphone" zu beginn der 24 Monate Vertragslaufzeit und kein weiteres nach 12 Monaten...….

Allnet Falt hat Freifunk genauso. SMS und Telefon komplett.

Auslandstelefonie fehlt...abr ich habe mittlwerweile gelernt, vor Ort Sim Karten kaufen ist sowieso günstiger.
Letzte Woche in SHN (und da würde der Premium auch nicht gelten) 80GB LTE Volumen für 300RMB gekauft.


Ich kann auch wie folgt rechnen:

Premium XL Telekom mit IPhone X 256GB und 3 Sim Karten gesamt --> ereitstellung+Einmalzahlung IPhone X 240€ + 200€ Monatlich --> Monatspreis von 210€ -->
Freenet FUNK mit IPhone X 256GB und insgesamt 3 Sim-Karten --> 930€ IPhone X einmalig +  30 +30 +30 --> 128€ Monatlich (oder wesentlich weniger, wenn man einzelnen SIM Karten nur mit 1GB am Tag inkl. 14Mmonatiger Pausierung betreibt)


Gesamt in 24 Monaten Telekom mit 3 SIM Karten = 5040€
Gesamt in 24 Monaten Freenet FUNK mit 3 SIM Karten = 3090€ 

Gesamt in 24 Monaten Telekom mit 1 SIM Karten = 5040€
Gesamt in 24 Monaten Freenet FUNK mit 1 SIM Karten = 1650€ 



Finde das Angebot von Freenet FUNK hier um Welten besser als jedes Telekom Angebot bisher...….


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*

@warawarawiiu
Natürlich ist es preislich günstiger. Hat ja niemand etwas anderes behauptet. Doch ist allein durch die qualitativen Netzunterschiede kein richtiger Vergleich möglich. Man zahlt halt dafür am Ende, so wie in meist vielen anderen Bereiche (siehe Hardware) noch einmal dick drauf. 

Doch das muss dann jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, ob es einem genügt oder nicht. Und wie sich das bisher hier im Thread so anhört reicht es der Mehrheit wohl aus.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @warawarawiiu
> Natürlich ist es preislich günstiger. Hat ja niemand etwas anderes behauptet. Doch ist allein durch die qualitativen Netzunterschiede kein richtiger Vergleich möglich. Man zahlt halt dafür am Ende, so wie in meist vielen anderen Bereiche (siehe Hardware) noch einmal dick drauf.
> 
> Doch das muss dann jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, ob es einem genügt oder nicht. Und wie sich das bisher hier im Thread so anhört reicht es der Mehrheit wohl aus.




Ich finde die Rechtfertigung des massiv höheren Preises fuer die Telekom wegen dem "besseren Netz" falsch.

Das Netz der Telekom ist besser, aber der Mythos "O2 ist mieses Netz" stimmt hinten und vorne nicht mehr..... Die Unterschiede sind mittlerweile eher gering..... Zumindest bestätigen das auch meine persönlichen Erfahrungen hier vor Ort.......


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Freenet Funk Mobilcom Debitel - für 30€ All Net Flatrate + LTE Flat (inkl. Tethering) in Deutschland*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rechtfertigung des massiv höheren Preises fuer die Telekom wegen dem "besseren Netz" falsch.
> 
> Das Netz der Telekom ist besser, aber der Mythos "O2 ist mieses Netz" stimmt hinten und vorne nicht mehr..... Die Unterschiede sind mittlerweile eher gering..... Zumindest bestätigen das auch meine persönlichen Erfahrungen hier vor Ort.......


Das soll ja keine Rechtfertigung meinerseits sein. Damit wollte ich allgemein beschreiben das leider für das letzte bisschen Qualität, quantitativ der Preis immens steigt.
Aber wie gesagt, das hat man in so gut wie allen Branchen.


----------

